# BvS Batmobile build



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I completed my Moebius BvS Batmobile recently and just wrote up a build page. See here for the journal. 

Batmobile Build Journal

It was an enjoyable build with lots of test fitting of the parts and experimentation for the lighting setup. I used SMDs from Evans Lighting for the lights and painted it with Mr Hobby Steel.


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Very nice. I want to light mine as well.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks. Lighting the headlights worked as well as I hoped. The yellow "fog" lights have a hotspot where the smd is. I just couldn't diffuse it enough and I really tried. If you aren't planning to open up the cockpit I'd recogmend lighting it as well as it's pretty dark in there. I didn't bother tinting the windscreen because of that. 

The most awkward part of the build was the supports for the rear wings. Not only didn't they want to glue but getting them to fit was a problem. I ended up gluing the first struts together, then fitting them onto the rear gearbox AND the firewall sockets (which isn't shown in the instructions) THEN I inserted the cockpit after the glue had set and added the rest of the struts and tested the fit with the wings.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nicely done! Thanks for the building tips on the rear wing as well!


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks for the tips. I probably wont light the cockpit as I'm not a big fan of the clamshell door/roof feature being open.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Xenodyssey said:


> Thanks. Lighting the headlights worked as well as I hoped. The yellow "fog" lights have a hotspot where the smd is. I just couldn't diffuse it enough and I really tried.


My 'full scale' car's fog lights have a hot spot when in use- I think what you did looks better this way.

This is a great build- I do not have a kit yet but every time I see a build like this it moves higher on my short list


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

When I get pics loaded I'll start a thread. I did a lot of work on my Batmobile over the weekend. Took a few tips from yours and will add my own!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Very nice work! I'm looking forward to building mine more than ever now!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing the new builds from both of you.


----------

